# Dia De Los Muertos 2 made : SouthSide Customs Instagram : @alexp59



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

TBT Dia de Los Muertos 1


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:yes:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Alexp59 said:


> :yes:


Ttt


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

uffin:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

EVIL91 said:


> Ttt


 thanks homie what's up with you're kids bike ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Las Vegas Super Show 2013 :yes:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Alexp59 said:


> :thumbsup:


I'm down with that


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

. Texas Lowrider Car Show 2013 :nicoderm:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

ATX said:


> I'm down with that


 thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice bike brother.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

One of my favorite bikes out now.


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice bike brother.


* THANKS HOMIE *:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Kiloz said:


> One of my favorite bikes out now.


 IM GLAD U LIKE IT :h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LA PURA FERIA EN ESTA BIKLA!!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

I dont see anything that has to do with Dia de LoS Muertos ?


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Alexp59 said:


> thanks homie what's up with you're kids bike ? :thumbsup:


We getting them ready I'll send u the pic of the frame


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

uffin: lol no más pokito


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

EXCANDALOW said:


> LA PURA FERIA EN ESTA BIKLA!!


 no más pokito uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Alexp59 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

Alexp59 said:


> . Texas Lowrider Car Show 2013 :nicoderm:


 Nice bike got to see it in El Paso Tx. You got picture of the month on EPT Crusing .com


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

ENGRAVING , GOLD ,CHROME & LASER CUT JAGSTER LA 
:nicoderm:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:ugh: :around:TBT TORRES LA SUPER SHOW 2013 :yes::nicoderm:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup::worship::thumbsup:


 *THANKS HOMIE *:h5:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

regalicious said:


> Nice bike got to see it in El Paso Tx. You got picture of the month on EPT Crusing .com[/QUOTE WE DROVE 16 HOURS TO GET TO THAT CAR SHOW LOL :around::rofl::run: U GOT PICTURES OF EPT ?


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Lowrider Magazine Texas Lowrider Car Show PHOTO BY : BETO :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Lowridaz Magazine Japan Las Vegas Súper Show 2013


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Air Brush by : Olivo Paint by Choche in SouthSide Customs Tijuana* SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS TIJUANA MEX. SHOP *uffin:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

*CUSTOM PARTS HAND MADE BY SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS HIT MY UP: (619) 6386573 *:thumbsup: FOR YOURE CUSTUM BIKE NEEDS :wave:*& CUSTOM PAINT & DONT FORGET AIR BRUSH NEEDS !!*uffin:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

TTT


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

Alexp59 said:


> regalicious said:
> 
> 
> > Nice bike got to see it in El Paso Tx. You got picture of the month on EPT Crusing .com[/QUOTE WE DROVE 16 HOURS TO GET TO THAT CAR SHOW LOL :around::rofl::run: U GOT PICTURES OF EPT ?
> ...


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

regalicious said:


> Alexp59 said:
> 
> 
> > No I dint take pictures, pero en este website si hay de tu bike . www.ept cruising.com
> ...


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

photo By Homie from Japan


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Alexp59 said:


> photo By Homie from Japan


Zmon Dia De Los Muertos doin it! I feel that Ima go nationwide all the way from Berkman Drive


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

ATX said:


> Zmon Dia De Los Muertos doin it! I feel that Ima go nationwide all the way from Berkman Drive


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

De La Raza Car Show Tijuana Mex


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

EVIL91 said:


> Ttt


 *THANKS HOMIE *:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

ready for this year ?
:h5:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Alexp59 said:


> ready for this year ?
> :h5:


Si y tu


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

EVIL91 said:


> Si y tu


 ready ya sabes uffin:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the pic homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Alexp59 said:


> :thumbsup:


que onda carnal bike lookis good as allways:worship: south side customs got down on it. wats going on wats new how are u guys how is ur carnal how is the weather in TJ :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Pic bye Dream On :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> que onda carnal bike lookis good as allways:worship: south side customs got down on it. wats going on wats new how are u guys how is ur carnal how is the weather in TJ :wave:


 gracias carnal aquí andamos en chinga que hay para este año vas a sacar la MIa Monster ..


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 1082666


 nice!!!! la guardaste :thumbsup: tienes mas subelas


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Throwback PIC Photo shoot for Lowridaz Magazine OG Dia De Los Muertos photographer the Legend Takashi Kikuchi :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

photo by Don Bago De La Raza Car Show 4 Tijuana Mexico.


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

coming up next Lowrider Magazine photos by Beto show by SouthSide customs :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Alexp59 said:


> gracias carnal aquí andamos en chinga que hay para este año vas a sacar la MIa Monster ..


simon carnal le bamos a da one more year a la mya monster aver que pinchi me a biento para sacar la a lil different


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> simon carnal le bamos a da one more year a la mya monster aver que pinchi me a biento para sacar la a lil different


 yo ando igual le quiero hacer un poco mas pero tambien este año saco mi 59 mi carnal anda en chinga con eso pero de todos modos voy a sacar la dia de los muertos a pasear un ae ño mas vamos a ver quien mas sale este año uffin: aqui los espero


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> simon carnal le bamos a da one more year a la mya monster aver que pinchi me a biento para sacar la a lil different


 vas a ir ARIZONA o hasta donde te veo homie ?:h5:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> simon carnal le bamos a da one more year a la mya monster aver que pinchi me a biento para sacar la a lil different


Ttt;-)


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> simon carnal le bamos a da one more year a la mya monster aver que pinchi me a biento para sacar la a lil different


Ttt;-)


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Alexp59 said:


> De La Raza Car Show Tijuana Mex


one day I have to make it out there


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> one day I have to make it out there


X2


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

EL RAIDER said:


> one day I have to make it out there


 CAILE HOMIE uffin:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

for the display


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EVIL91 said:


> X2


vamos Richard pero deja a tu vieja en la casa y nos vamos pa Adelita's or al Hong Kong 



Alexp59 said:


> CAILE HOMIE uffin:


when is the next one


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> vamos Richard pero deja a tu vieja en la casa y nos vamos pa Adelita's or al Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> when is the next one


Ok mi raider I down she can't cross any ways  y el homie Alex takes us to the good spots and party


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

EL RAIDER said:


> vamos Richard pero deja a tu vieja en la casa y nos vamos pa Adelita's or al Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> when is the next one


 el proximo es en Octubre


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

no le saques !!!:twak: caile a tijuana


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Alexp59 said:


> vas a ir ARIZONA o hasta donde te veo homie ?:h5:


no bro no voy a ir AZ los vemos in LA Tores :naughty:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> no bro no voy a ir AZ los vemos in LA Tores :naughty:


Nice !!!!


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 1099730


Thanks DOG !!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice fucken bike........chingona


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

dreamer1 said:


> Nice fucken bike........chingona


 thanks homie a lot of work on this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

DISPLAY :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Alexp59 said:


> DISPLAY :biggrin:


Looks bad ass


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

EVIL91 said:


> Looks bad ass


 gracias :h5:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you do the.paint over in Tijuana ? Im.looking for a shop ?


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

EL RAIDER said:


> vamos Richard pero deja a tu vieja en la casa y nos vamos pa Adelita's or al Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> when is the next one


 El Chicago esta mas pero con las chichonas !!!


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

mexhika said:


> Do you do the.paint over in Tijuana ? Im.looking for a shop ?


 YES CUMSTOM PAINT IN TIJUANA "SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS" :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Alexp59 said:


> :thumbsup:[/QUOTE​TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good. Anything new for this year. Did u make it in for az


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looking good. Anything new for this year. Did u make it in for az


 Got Second Place Best of Show in Fresno homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Special Thanks to SouthSideCustoms Tijuana Mex. Choche Sánchez (paint) Beto Mendoza (photographer Lowrider Magazine) Jagster LA Láser CUT :h5:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

My boys From SouthSide Customs after Fresno Súper Show Second place best of show Best Graphics & Best Display (Choche) : Paint (Cuate): Body Work (Chapo): Metal Work


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt looking good


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:h5:


EVIL91 said:


> Ttt looking good


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:boink::biggrin:uffin: FRESNO Lowrider a súper Show 2014 Día De Los Muertos 2 by SouthSideCustoms TJ Mex.


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Que onda Alex, where are you guys staying at this year?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Alexp59 said:


> :boink::biggrin:uffin: FRESNO Lowrider a súper Show 2014 Día De Los Muertos 2 by SouthSideCustoms TJ Mex.


Orale!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Alexp59 said:


> :boink::biggrin:uffin: FRESNO Lowrider a súper Show 2014 Día De Los Muertos 2 by SouthSideCustoms TJ Mex.


:thumbsup: looking good carnal see u guys in vegas cant wait to see EL JR cavron


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

VENOM89 said:


> Que onda Alex, where are you guys staying at this year?


 Excalibur Homie and you what's up? We have to something in Vegas homie :h5:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup: looking good carnal see u guys in vegas cant wait to see EL JR cavron


 got to keep them guessing homie LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Kiloz said:


> Orale!


:biggrin:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

This year to defend the tittle 2013 Lowrider Bike Of the Year Venom from Legions BC qualified Arizona Super Show :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Going for the tittle this year Twisted Toy from Florida Toy Shop Customs got his ticket to Las Vegas Fresno Super Show uffin:


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Alexp59 said:


> Excalibur Homie and you what's up? We have to something in Vegas homie :h5:


orale, we need to meet up for sure then. Im staying right behind the Luxor/Excalibur. Ill be getting there Friday afternoon the latest.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Alexp59 said:


> Going for the tittle this year Twisted Toy from Florida Toy Shop Customs got his ticket to Las Vegas Fresno Super Show uffin:


Great photos!!


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

VENOM89 said:


> orale, we need to meet up for sure then. Im staying right behind the Luxor/Excalibur. Ill be getting there Friday afternoon the latest.


 Simon yo Llego jueves o viernes no se pero pásame tu phone por FB Inbox


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Great photos!!


 thanks Will send you're photos soon uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dia De Los Muertos from SouthSide Customs got his spot for the chance of the tittle in Fresno Super Show. :drama::thumbsup::guns:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

in the pedal car "Game" Mia Monster got Best Of Show Ready For Vegas one more year check out all the new stuff homie Don't Play Crazy :rimshot:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:burn: KILLIG THE PEDAL CAR GAME


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

In the Lowrider Trike Scene Making a Comeback this Year we have "2012" LOwrider Trike of the Year ( LIL DIABLITA ) got his spot in FRESNO Super Show. Going for the tittle one more time surprising the competition  it's never easy :nosad: one of my personal favoritos OLD School Style :nicoderm::drama:uffin: FOLLOW ME On INstagram : @alexp59


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Paint BY Choche Sanchez SouthSide Customs for more info : 619-638-65-73 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Alexp59 said:


> in the pedal car "Game" Mia Monster got Best Of Show Ready For Vegas one more year check out all the new stuff homie Don't Play Crazy :rimshot:


 chingona la foto carnal gracias


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> chingona la foto carnal gracias


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:scrutinize:


EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

TTT


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hell Boy got his spot for Vegas getting 3 place best of in Fresno Lowrider Super Show :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

BOBBYTRIBAL Paletero uffin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice paletero car nice pic.


----------

